# Florida Skiff Challenge



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

We are ready to do the Challenge this year if the powers that be will let us in. The meeting is this Friday so lets see what happens. 

We thought with the aftermath or Irma we should donate the race entry to a Florida Keys relief fund of some kind. 

So you Florida skiff builders in?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

20 pages, minium.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

I doubt that will happen.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)




----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

I posted this yesterday....
Just left the Florida Skiff Challenge meeting. Disappointed that there were only 4 manufactures at the table. This should be a fun event and funds earned from their sponsorships will be donated to the Florida environment. Entry fees are only $5000 

I can think of many skiff company's that should get involved. Let's rally the Florida builders on this and get 10 or 12 teams.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I asked them about entry with a bateau build, they would not let me in, they only wanted well know builders. I did not know the entry was 5k!. Between the entry, gas, support team, beating up a boat......., I can see why most don't bother with it. That's a heavy commitment for a smaller builder, with a minor payoff in advertising. I appreciate the charity aspect of it, but I think the weight of that should be on the sponsors not the participants.


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

So what happened to East Cape, Maverick and Beavertail, any word on why they would not be in the race? Just wondering..... I know everyone would like me to break my boat in half and lose the race, lets get this thing going.


----------



## MooreMiller (Sep 10, 2016)

$5000!! + funding the support team!! I keep hearing that the money is going to the CCA. What percentage of entry fees are going?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Are you sure they are asking for $5,000 from everyone and not just from you?


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Why aren't they doing it? Because that's money and time not building skiffs. These are fishing boats not race boats. Honestly who cares? I was somewhat interested when I first saw the skiff challenge, but now it's just 3 skiff manufacturers that aren't even really competitors running around Florida accomplishing nothing.


----------



## East Cape (Sep 3, 2015)




----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Why aren't they doing it? Because that's money and time not building skiffs. These are fishing boats not race boats. Honestly who cares? I was somewhat interested when I first saw the skiff challenge, but now it's just 3 skiff manufacturers that aren't even really competitors running around Florida accomplishing nothing.


Really, no racing with fishing boats, please....what cop out


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

It just seems racing these skiffs has no real payoff. No one cares if your skiff can make it around Florida in an unrealistic competition. Guys want to know how they fish, ride, and pole in the environment they were intended.

Again I'll say I didn't know it was 5k to join, that's a little rediculous to me. 5k, probably more like 10k when all said and done, can buy way more advertising then this challenge will ever produce. Or is enough for several demo days around the state for perspective buyers. If they really wanted this to be an event they should open it to anyone wanting to race, not just certain builders, and cut entry by 90%. I don't think the dozens of other builders are copping out, I think they are just wise enough to see the bottom line here.


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> It just seems racing these skiffs has no real payoff. No one cares if your skiff can make it around Florida in an unrealistic competition. Guys want to know how they fish, ride, and pole in the environment they were intended.
> 
> Again I'll say I didn't know it was 5k to join, that's a little rediculous to me. 5k, probably more like 10k when all said and done, can buy way more advertising then this challenge will ever produce. Or is enough for several demo days around the state for perspective buyers. If they really wanted this to be an event they should open it to anyone wanting to race, not just certain builders, and cut entry by 90%. I don't think the dozens of other builders are copping out, I think they are just wise enough to see the bottom line here.


I think its a great idea and we would have done it last year if they would have replied to our request. Its open to all Florida skiff builders only this year. 
Funds raised will go to the fight for the Florida water problems and I would say all boat builders should care about that. Last year as I understand almost $10,000 was raised. 
The premise of the event was that a builder can build a product and race it himself showing he stands behind his product if he is going to put his ass in and run it around the state. That makes a big statement in my mind! If the other builders don't have the product to do it or the ability due to lack of experience as a boatman that sure tells me a lot about them and there product. The guys that just copy boats and slap cheap glass will stand on the side lines but this company is ready to show the state we have what it takes and we are making an effort for the environment we love!


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Why aren't they doing it? Because that's money and time not building skiffs. These are fishing boats not race boats. Honestly who cares? I was somewhat interested when I first saw the skiff challenge, but now it's just 3 skiff manufacturers that aren't even really competitors running around Florida accomplishing nothing.


Courage is being scared to death but saddling up anyway. Saddle up!


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Entry fee just went to $10,000 

#patentedsprayrails


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> Entry fee just went to $10,000
> 
> #patentedsprayrails


https://www.google.com/patents/USD607805?dq=Chittum+Sawley+Patent


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

http://www.greenfishguide.com/keyword/hal chittum/i-Szjnsh3

Not copied


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

$20,000


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> $20,000


If you think the race is expensive try and develop a skiff from the ground up without copying someone else's designs.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Going around on the internet and social media accusing people of stealing your junk is not how you get invited to do fun stuff like the Skiff Challenge. Someone as intelligent and talented as yourself should know better.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

jmrodandgun said:


> Going around on the internet and social media accusing people of stealing your junk is not how you get invited to do fun stuff like the Skiff Challenge. Someone as intelligent and talented as yourself should know better.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Not sure who is in this year but if HB and Yellowfin don’t participate I don’t blame them. The weather was horrible last year and they still made it. Props to them and Panga, I don’t think they have anything else to prove. As this year would probably be a cake walk compared to last year.


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> Going around on the internet and social media accusing people of stealing your junk is not how you get invited to do fun stuff like the Skiff Challenge. Someone as intelligent and talented as yourself should know better.


Yes, lets make this about me and not why the other companies are not going to give it a shot...


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

Str8-Six said:


> Not sure who is in this year but if HB and Yellowfin don’t participate I don’t blame them. The weather was horrible last year and they still made it. Props to them and Panga, I don’t think they have anything else to prove. As this year would probably be a cake walk compared to last year.


Hells Bay, Yellow Fin Panga and Chittum Skiffs so far. Heard from Fearless Marine and they said they are in too. Like I said, its about raising money for the environment.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

George Sawley said:


> Courage is being scared to death but saddling up anyway. Saddle up!


Yeah...running a skiff around FL in 80 degree water ranks right up there with climbing Mt Kilimanjaro in terms of risk and required courage........


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

Net 30 said:


> Yeah...running a skiff around FL in 80 degree water ranks right up there with climbing Mt Kilimanjaro in terms of risk and required courage........


Should be easy for you then.....


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)




----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2017)

You can love or hate the skiff challenge, but at the end of the day it raises money for the environment. They can measure their dicks all day, as long as they help support our waters.

I think all builders should get involved for the following reasons:
1.) To increase awareness on water issues
2.) Raise money to support the ecosystem
3.) Increase levels of shit talking and comical banter


just a thought before this thread gets out of hand...


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

George Sawley said:


> Courage is being scared to death but saddling up anyway. Saddle up!


 Yeah I have houses to build and fish to catch. Not a matter of courage, it's a matter of what's the point? If you want to donate money to the environment, do it.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

George Sawley said:


> Really, no racing with fishing boats, please....what cop out


Excuse me sir, I have a 60hp suzuki. No I don't race my skiff, sorry if I copped out on you.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

This has nothing to do with courage, this is all about ego and that in itself is sad. I was interested in doing it just cause I thought it looked like fun, but knowing how it's being organized, and now some of the guys involved I've lost interest. 

IMO the whole charity thing as a reason everyone should be involved is rediculous. The charity attachment to this is all about PR, the money raised is minimal compared to the expenditures. Any event that promotes a charity and then excludes many willing participants is highly suspect in my book. Additionally most of the builders out there are involved in other charities already, and don't need to be goded into doing an event like this. Having respect is leaps and bounds more important than having a crisis of ego.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

George Sawley said:


> Yes, lets make this about me and not why the other companies are not going to give it a shot...


Why do you care what other other people are doing? You make it about yourself when you come here and complain like a child. You're making something that was supposed to be fun and charitable into more trouble than it's worth. This may be a hard concept to grasp but when someone takes their ball and goes home, it's not always because they don't want to compete, sometimes it's just because they don't want to compete with you.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

I do not own a skiff. What do i get out of this challenge as a maybe someday owing a used skiff? I like entrepreneurs who risk their capitol to bring me a product that I desire or need. Will this challenge give me any useful info as to makes and brands? Understandably making it around Fl quickest doesn't give me any real info about how good a skiff floats in shallow water, poles, or is layed out. Obviously captains skills and engine performance will play a factor on who crosses the line first. My interest would be which rigs had problems with construction and failures of mechanics. Guys have always been into racing, go for it and if it raises some change for some cause, well ok. Those that don't want to participate, they have their reasons and so be it. Just as an outsider, have fun and hope those that run make it to port safely


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> Why do you care what other other people are doing? You make it about yourself when you come here and complain like a child. You're making something that was supposed to be fun and charitable into more trouble than it's worth. This may be a hard concept to grasp but when someone takes their ball and goes home, it's not always because they don't want to compete, sometimes it's just because they don't want to compete with you.


Please, what a excuse... maybe they never had balls at all....just saying. The race is about a challenge against the elements and not the other competitors. Its about proving your boat and yourself can make the trip. At the same time it will draw attention to what we are trying to do... make money and awareness to our current environmental problem. How about the Volvo races, very cool stuff and its great for their industry and the economy. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volvo_Open_70


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

George, please just stop. When are you are going to learn that you are just not helping your brand?

This is the third year of the Challenge. Where have you been other than coming up with some lame excuse last year that "they didn't get back to you" then coming up with another conspiracy theory and trashing the organizers? Now this year you're deriding companies for not participating. Wow.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

George Sawley said:


> Please, what a excuse... maybe they never had balls at all....just saying


The more likely explanation is nobody likes you because you act like an entitle little brat. But hey, believe whatever you want.



George Sawley said:


> The race is about a challenge against the elements and not the other competitors. Its about proving your boat and yourself can make the trip


Then what are you complaining about? The last time I checked, nothing was stopping you from attempting the trip. Stop talking and start doing. If you spent half as much time building boats as you did running your big stupid mouth, you might actually have something relevant to discuss for once. The only thing you have done lately is make the good people at Chittum look like they work for complete asshats.


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

Blue Zone said:


> George, please just stop. When are you are going to learn that you are just not helping your brand?
> 
> This is the third year of the Challenge. Where have you been other than coming up with some lame excuse last year that "they didn't get back to you" then coming up with another conspiracy theory and trashing the organizers? Now this year you're deriding companies for not participating. Wow.


Sorry to break it to you but my brand is fine, we have a solid back log of great clients. So your marketing advise is not needed!


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> The more likely explanation is nobody likes you because you act like an entitle little brat. But hey, believe whatever you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Then what are you complaining about? The last time I checked, nothing was stopping you from attempting the trip. Stop talking and start doing. If you spent half as much time building boats as you did running your big stupid mouth, you might actually have something relevant to discuss for once. The only thing you have done lately is make the good people at Chittum look like they work for complete asshats.


How about you don't like me because you are just a keyboard cowboy with nothing to show in life, do you even fish, do you know whats going on in our environment .... I am trying to do something for our state and our sport I love and you are worried Im going to show up your brand or something.


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

On another note, we are going to build a skiff just for the Florida Skiff Challenge race. We will raffle off the skiff for $200 a ticket. It will be a full carbon fiber boat. We will also offer a Laguna Madre Edition if its a Texas winner. All proceeds will go to Now or Everglade.


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> The more likely explanation is nobody likes you because you act like an entitle little brat. But hey, believe whatever you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Then what are you complaining about? The last time I checked, nothing was stopping you from attempting the trip. Stop talking and start doing. If you spent half as much time building boats as you did running your big stupid mouth, you might actually have something relevant to discuss for once. The only thing you have done lately is make the good people at Chittum look like they work for complete asshats.


We are doing and thats why I'm drumming up other builders... but you can sit on the side line and keep doing nothing as it seem you are fine with it...


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

See you on the water....


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

You're not drumming up anything. The only thing you are doing is confirming opinions and making all of us way less interested in the event. Childish baiting rarely works on seasoned and respected professionals. Good luck to you, I'm sure your backlog of clients will really appreciate being delayed so you can build a boat special for this. I'm sure it will be a stock model too.

Anyone else as done with this as I am?


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Just for info for those of us not familiar with who's who on this thread, how many poster's are actually skiff builders?


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

firecat1981 said:


> You're not drumming up anything. The only thing you are doing is confirming opinions and making all of us way less interested in the event. Childish baiting rarely works on seasoned and respected professionals. Good luck to you, I'm sure your backlog of clients will really appreciate being delayed so you can build a boat special for this. I'm sure it will be a stock model too.
> 
> Anyone else as done with this as I am?


Im sure our clients will be ok with it, thanks for your concern.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

George, I think you're missing the point. Almost none of us are skiff builders and so antagonizing a forum full of potential customers for not saddling up and racing in this absurd race, isn't doing anything but making you look bad. Starting to look like last year when you were talking crap about every other manufacturer on instagram


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I came here for the drama. Side note, if someone will pay my entry fee, booze money and kick in for some extra life insurance, I'll run this in my 17T. I've done dumber things...maybe.


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

mtoddsolomon said:


> George, I think you're missing the point. Almost none of us are skiff builders and so antagonizing a forum full of potential customers for not saddling up and racing in this absurd race, isn't doing anything but making you look bad. Starting to look like last year when you were talking crap about every other manufacturer on instagram


You guys all know that every builder watches this forum right, so lets stop with the butt hurt from last year. We were not in the position to race the first year even if we wanted to but still thought it was a great Idea. Last year as you know for whatever reason they would not let us in. But this year they are ready for any and all manufacturers and to grow it as big as possible to bring awareness to our environmental problem we have in this state. This race was cooked up by Heath Daughty of YF and Chris Petterson HB to help raise money for the CCA. After sitting down with these guys and the Bonnier Corps people I see this could be a great platform for awareness and fund raising and over time could grow. We are a small company and doing just fine in sale so its not about selling skiffs for us. We are also going to work with Tony Nester from Skifflife.com, Its sad that our skiff community and industry can't get their head around this. 

As I posted last night we will do a special build after hours so our clients won't be effected. Our proceeds will go to Now or Neverglades. We have already been in contact with Sandy Moret I have seen a lot of you guys posts about our water problem so lets keep the focus. 

I will post all further info to our social media spots so as not to bother you guys that have no interest.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

FlyCoast said:


> You can love or hate the skiff challenge, but at the end of the day it raises money for the environment. They can measure their dicks all day, as long as they help support our waters.
> 
> I think all builders should get involved for the following reasons:
> 1.) To increase awareness on water issues
> ...


 It should be mentioned that the official regulation D*ck measuring device is the 'Check-it' stick. Thanks for complying.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2017)

George Sawley said:


> We are also going to work with Tony Nester from Skifflife.com, Its sad that our skiff community and industry can't get their head around this.



SkiffLife is one of the dumbest companies I've ever seen. I don't know Tony personally but his cheesy, flea market campaigns on Instagram annoy the crap out of me. That dude needs to read a book on marketing and stop boosting his Instagram with fake accounts.


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

FlyCoast said:


> SkiffLife is one of the dumbest companies I've ever seen. I don't know Tony personally but his cheesy, flea market campaigns on Instagram annoy the crap out of me. That dude needs to read a book on marketing and stop boosting his Instagram with fake accounts.


I don't know if Im doing this right but he does well with his reach on social media, I myself enjoy Trick My Skiff


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2017)

George Sawley said:


> I don't know if Im doing this right but he does well with his reach on social media, I myself enjoy Trick My Skiff


His social media accounts are full of fake names. It's not hard to boost numbers. 
Facebook: 80,000 followers and his posts get around 150 likes #fact


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

For a minute I thought I was on Facebook...I thought I got away from the drama...


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2017)

FlyCoast said:


> His social media accounts are full of fake names. It's not hard to boost numbers.
> Facebook: 80,000 followers and his posts get around 150 likes #fact


He has 80,000 fans and that post only received 258 likes. That should tell you enough.

P.S. 43,000 people reached is like 43,000 impressions.. it's a bull shit marketing metric.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

George, your approach to the whole thing is turning people off. Worry about your brand and leave it to the customers to pressure their builders to participate. The public double dog dare mentality to other builders isn't an attractive attribute to display. If you want to invite or challenge other builders do it behind closed doors. Let your boat speak for itself. I'm not sure you are capable of this based on your past post, but you should do yourself a favor and try. Or you can keep going and turning people off daily. These same people are potential future customers so keep that in mind. 

Money being raised to apply toward our water issues is good thing regardless of amount. I'm personally not sure I want to see it go to CCA, but I suppose it's better than nothing. We need change to the water flow and money alone isn't enough to solve that.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

@George Sawley are y'all going to run a legacy with the 4 hatch rear deck and floating console?


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

Duuuude, how is everyone not amped at watching the three same builders go from one marina to another?


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

Rick hambric said:


> @George Sawley are y'all going to run a legacy with the 4 hatch rear deck and floating console?


Not a Legacy, we will build a 12 degree Snake Bight Edition with a standard console.


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

GullsGoneWild said:


> Duuuude, how is everyone not amped at watching the three same builders go from one marina to another?


Now it will be 4 and thats why it would be better if there were more involved but we are running it anyway.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> I came here for the drama. Side note, if someone will pay my entry fee, booze money and kick in for some extra life insurance, I'll run this in my 17T. I've done dumber things...maybe.


OOOO I wanna go. Only thing I request is one of those super dope beanbag chairs, and some bow time once we hit the Keys.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

George Sawley said:


> On another note, we are going to build a skiff just for the Florida Skiff Challenge race. We will raffle off the skiff for $200 a ticket. It will be a full carbon fiber boat. We will also offer a Laguna Madre Edition if its a Texas winner. All proceeds will go to Now or Everglade.


Where can you buy the tickets?


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

Megalops said:


> Where can you buy the tickets?


We will post all the info once its set up on our Facebook page.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Okay, can you post here too? I don't have a FB account.


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

Megalops said:


> Okay, can you post here too? I don't have a FB account.


Yes, will do.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

George Sawley said:


> Yes, will do.


Thank you!

Please no wrap or crazy colors - I'm planning on keeping her a long time.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

UnitedFly said:


> OOOO I wanna go. Only thing I request is one of those super dope beanbag chairs, and some bow time once we hit the Keys.


If we survive that far, it's a deal.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

30min of my life that I will not get back. 
Why don't you builders have a competition to see who can build the best boat for the least amount of money. Winner gets a 6 month backlog of orders from this site.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)

CurtisWright said:


> 30min of my life that I will not get back.
> Why don't you builders have a competition to see who can build the best boat for the least amount of money. Winner gets a 6 month backlog of orders from this site.


dammit, there you go being all logical and shit. here take a like


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> If we survive that far, it's a deal.


I'll donate. Your going to need a good chiropractor after its all over. I speculate your back fails before the boat does.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> The more likely explanation is nobody likes you because you act like an entitle little brat. But hey, believe whatever you want.
> 
> 
> 
> Then what are you complaining about? The last time I checked, nothing was stopping you from attempting the trip. Stop talking and start doing. If you spent half as much time building boats as you did running your big stupid mouth, you might actually have something relevant to discuss for once. The only thing you have done lately is make the good people at Chittum look like they work for complete asshats.


And how does this response help anything? Challenging something is one thing, but "...your big stupid mouth..." serves no purpose other than to belittle someone. We're all different and express ourselves differently, but saying this stuff in a public forum is a bit much. I don't follow the details of this industry like most of you guys do, but I will say that Chittum builds a nice skiff.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

Instead of a skiff challenge I would like to see a draft challenge. Rules would be: same weight on each skiff and a non-affilated person with the measuring stick. I care about that ten times more then if it can go around coast of Fl.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

George Sawley said:


> I think its a great idea and we would have done it last year if they would have replied to our request. Its open to all Florida skiff builders only this year.
> The premise of the event was that a builder can build a product and race it himself showing he stands behind his product if he is going to put his ass in and run it around the state. That makes a big statement in my mind! If the other builders don't have the product to do it or the ability due to lack of experience as a boatman that sure tells me a lot about them and there product. The guys that just copy boats and slap cheap glass will stand on the side lines but this company is ready to show the state we have what it takes and we are making an effort for the environment we love!


Winning, finishing or even participation (or lack of) would have absolutely no impact on my decision to own a skiff now or in the future. I wouldn't pay more for a winner, or less for one that didn't participate. I'm sure I'm not the only one. For a good cause, just donate the money or build a boat for the CCA or some other organization to give away/auction.


----------



## Matts (Sep 2, 2015)

I’m in the market for a skiff and have bids from all the big 4 builders. Rest assured, my next skiff will most certainly not be a Chittum.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

Str8-Six said:


> Instead of a skiff challenge I would like to see a draft challenge. Rules would be: same weight on each skiff and a non-affilated person with the measuring stick. I care about that ten times more then if it can go around coast of Fl.


this would be really interesting - no more bs - no where to run and hide. I_ think there would be a lot of surprises_


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

MSG said:


> this would be really interesting - no more bs - no where to run and hide. I_ think there would be a lot of surprises_


I started a new thread to see if it gains interest. I would love to see the results as I bet most of them would be shockers. I bet there is very few 60hp, 190lbs on platform and bow, sub 6” skiffs.. but everyone seems to claim so.


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

CurtisWright said:


> 30min of my life that I will not get back.
> Why don't you builders have a competition to see who can build the best boat for the least amount of money. Winner gets a 6 month backlog of orders from this site.


Light, Strong, Cheap. Pick Two. Pretty much says it all.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

Are the participants in the SC, in the boat the whole trip or are they swapping out every so often? Not everything is about proving something, people do things that don't make a lot of sense all the time to raise money for a cause..


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

Limp Shrimp said:


> Are the participants in the SC, in the boat the whole trip or are they swapping out every so often? Not everything is about proving something, people do things that don't make a lot of sense all the time to raise money for a cause..


Its a 4 man team, 2 in the boat and two in the truck. They can not trade places. Boat must not come out of the water or if disqualified. There will be a few media stops for 30 min so this year they can get a fast interview and swap out some cameras to get footage out in better time instead of waiting until its over. 
Boats have to go around Key West this year as well.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> If we survive that far, it's a deal.


We could take my HPXV17, but won't be as exciting.


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

I'll run it in my Gheenoe


----------



## WillW (Dec 6, 2012)

Str8-Six said:


> I started a new thread to see if it gains interest. I would love to see the results as I bet most of them would be shockers. I bet there is very few 60hp, 190lbs on platform and bow, sub 6” skiffs.. but everyone seems to claim so.


Where's said thread?


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

WillW said:


> Where's said thread?


https://www.microskiff.com/threads/skiff-challenge-is-soo-2015-draft-challenge.47841/


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

UnitedFly said:


> We could take my HPXV17, but won't be as exciting.


Less exciting and much safer. That thing actually rides nice!


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

I put that right up there with running a go-cart in the Dakar Rally Race in terms of the value to someone considering a TPS.

However, I'm all about some good fun, bragging rights, and extreme competition! And, if you can raise money for charity that's even better! You should race for winner takes titles and donate 'em all.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

I will weigh in here very carefully using a postal scale for my thoughts. I have learned that social media can be a great place to get your ideas out into the public and it can be brutal if using the wrong wording. I will weigh each word carefully.
Racing boats most likely started with sailing fishermen trying to beat the others back to shore first to sell their catch. Then rich sailing yachtsmen started boasting about their yacht at the club and another said his was faster and so started yacht racing.
When engines came along it was the same thing. 
This is not a flats skiff race. It’s a race at present between very similar skiff hulls. There is nothing in the race that pertains to flats fishing. No having to pole 10 miles, catch a fish etc.
It’s a 4 man team race using store bought engines running small skiff hulls that happen to be sold as flats skiffs in their real life.
The entry fee is very reasonable considering the amount of publicity a team could generate. Is the total $20,000.00 fees going to be donated? Ha they make joke I think.
As a past builder I would love to see a skiff challenge in the form of a days short course time runs with the same engines, poling tests, stability and draft tests all being tested and scored in a round robin way by judges not involved in the industry. That is everyone takes a turn with each skiff competing against each other. This to me would be fun and enlightening for all.
To be dissing other companies that don’t care to join this drag fest is not sportsman like. 
It’s one thing to boast about your boat to fellow competitors but to try and goad realistic smart minded builders into participating is not good form in the era of social media.
I feel that if this is a Skiff Challange then any 18’ and under skiff should be able to race. But what would that prove? Just that the best team won with a faster hull,or better driving, or better luck.
In today’s age of information one should be very carefull of claiming others have copied your one of a kind original design.
When filing for hull design protection you must describe in great detail all of your innovations for all to see and read. This way the general public can decide when viewing it if they are or will be impinging on your design. A blank form of a simple hull shape does not guarantee you protection.
In addition to all this info your claim has to be done before the first year of its exsistance otherwise it’s known as common knowledge. Hence the reason everyone can use Chines, upper spray rails etc because they all have been there for a long time.
The simple evolution of the Chittum skiff started with the Super Skiff, then came the Maverick Marage, then came the Maverick HPX, and because I have measured and taken the lines off all these skiffs plus the Chittum skiff I can show that it’s hull is very close to the HPXs hull including the bottom edge of the two skiffs designed spray rails. Disappointing to say the least to me.
To me it’s an adaption of an adaption and on down back to the Banana Rivers skiff. Tweaking here and there.
Would I like to race in this drag race. Oh yea, but not to pay for it.
If you want to see a real cool race look up the Everglades Challage. All done by sail or human power. Now to me it’s a real race with tons of innovation and no carbon emissions either!
May the best team win....and please have fun.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

How about a mini tournament series amongst skiff builders, held in various locations. Builders can choose their team and skiff for each location, that way they can showcase which skiff design will work best for each fishery? A skiff is a tool, some better suited than others for specific tasks. Task's that typically do not include running around the state of Florida. With proceeds going towards the cause, a party/social night after each tournament to bring out fisherman in surrounding areas to see the skiffs first hand and just talk fishing, while generating even more funds for the cause? Just a thought.....


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

How about people go back to fishing? Buy a boat they like and use it for what's it's made for? Everyone wants a race or a contest. This site has been slowly turning into a "my boat is better than yours" contest" and a cults of people buying things they don't need to impress people they don't know.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

How about builders compete in the Inaugural Manatee Skiff Competition. Each skiff has to run the Big Bend power plant discharge at full tilt and impact at least three manatees during the course. At the end of the run, skiffs will be judged on overall damage to the hull, manatee carnage and run time. Extra points if you can wake a kayaker.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

You left out the paddle boarders, AKA "sweepers"..


----------



## fjmaverick (Sep 18, 2015)

Bbq or donate the meat?


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

https://www.mbg4relief.com/


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Well spoken @Chris Morejohn.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

UnitedFly said:


> https://www.mbg4relief.com/


That's a hell of a deal. I've always asked myself, "self, would you go Tournament Edition or TRS? I'd say TRS."


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

SomaliPirate said:


> How about builders compete in the Inaugural Manatee Skiff Competition. Each skiff has to run the Big Bend power plant discharge at full tilt and impact at least three manatees during the course. At the end of the run, skiffs will be judged on overall damage to the hull, manatee carnage and run time. Extra points if you can wake a kayaker.


Ten extra points for catching a flying spinner shark during the run


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Mike C said:


> Ten extra points for catching a flying spinner shark during the run


So
I'm in Ga
I hate to ask, but I'm ignorant!
Who is George, and why does nobody like him?


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Chris Morejohn said:


> I will weigh in here very carefully using a postal scale for my thoughts. I have learned that social media can be a great place to get your ideas out into the public and it can be brutal if using the wrong wording. I will weigh each word carefully.
> Racing boats most likely started with sailing fishermen trying to beat the others back to shore first to sell their catch. Then rich sailing yachtsmen started boasting about their yacht at the club and another said his was faster and so started yacht racing.
> When engines came along it was the same thing.
> This is not a flats skiff race. It’s a race at present between very similar skiff hulls. There is nothing in the race that pertains to flats fishing. No having to pole 10 miles, catch a fish etc.
> ...


I have a couple of friends that have done the Everglades Challenge. I have thought about doing it many times.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

jonterr said:


> So
> I'm in Ga
> I hate to ask, but I'm ignorant!
> Who is George, and why does nobody like him?


@jonterr first ask yourself: Who am I? And why am I here?


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

jonterr said:


> So
> I'm in Ga
> I hate to ask, but I'm ignorant!
> Who is George, and why does nobody like him?


I believe he is a gentleman connected with Chittum skiff, perhaps as a principal. For whatever reasons this thread has gotten some posters shorts in a knot. I think there are a number of builders commenting. Like any industry, there are ego's involved and differences in opinions is expected. Me, I'm just part of the great unwashed looking in from the outside.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Megalops said:


> @jonterr first ask yourself: Who am I? And why am I here?


And...?


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

jonterr said:


> And...?


On your deathbed, you shall achieve total consciousness.

Jon, in all seriousness, George owns/builds Chittum skiffs. I don't do Facebook but there have been many feathers ruffled over that social media exchange. Me personally I don't give a hoot. $200 buck raffle ticket for an all carbon fiber Chittum me like.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

SomaliPirate said:


> Extra points if you can wake a kayaker.[/QUOTE
> 
> As a yakker I am deeply offended....


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Don't be! You will be an integral part of making this challenge a success! We can provide you with a wetsuit and alcoholic beverages of your choice.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

SomaliPirate said:


> Don't be! You will be an integral part of making this challenge a success! We can provide you with a wetsuit and alcoholic beverages of your choice.


Forget the wetsuit, I'm a tough old bird. I prefer PBR/Yuengling/Founders All Day IPA. Obviously in sufficient quantities.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Chris Morejohn said:


> To be dissing other companies that don’t care to join this drag fest is not sportsman like.
> It’s one thing to boast about your boat to fellow competitors but to try and goad realistic smart minded builders into participating is not good form in the era of social media.
> I feel that if this is a Skiff Challange then any 18’ and under skiff should be able to race. But what would that prove? Just that the best team won with a faster hull,or better driving, or better luck.
> In today’s age of information one should be very carefull of claiming others have copied your one of a kind original design.



George Sawley just got son'd on a fishy chat room by Chris Morejohn.

We can close down this thread now.


Also, Mr. Morejohn to answer your opening question as to how much of the $20,000 entry fee is going to be donated to charity, the answer appears to be 0%. But hey they're going to make a web TV show that I'm sure will get a 20-30 views of those interested in Sawley and Peterson dragging their knuckles on the dock and breathing through their mouths. Straight from the Facebooks page:

_"Each Team will have a $5,000.00 entry fee for the event to help pay for this cost. Our goal through entry fee’s and outside sponsorship is to have the funds to allow SFTV to produce a web based TV Show of the event."_


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Hey guys, 
I live on my sailboat and commute to work-shore every day in my self designed and built 12’3” skiff. When with other boaters in their condom skiffs ... ie inflatables we race to shore all the time. Not many solid hull skiffs in the yachting world today. I have a Yahmaha 15 enduro 2 stroke and i get Rachel to sit on the stern to air out. It’s lots of fun.
I love competion. But I feel you have to be humble when your mate passes you in his 10’ nflatable with a 9 hp, in flat water going 20 mph. Ah let’s meet offshore, and 3 years from now and your condom skiff is full of holes.
Bertram, Arrnow, and the others made their names in offshore racing and it trickled down into their boat sales. To me it’s all good.
But to me nothing is gained in this event other than any skiff that fnishes is a winner. 
I would love to do the course in my 12’3” skiff if there was a handie cap rule. I would be last skiff for sure but i would do it no problem with me and my friends. Even with funding what would it prove?
To me what could be gained is what bean bag filler is the best.
But it still would be fun to do if you had money to burn.
So if you have some extra cash, 
I have my foul weather suit, dive mask, bean bag, ear plugs, piss bottle,
And a new iPad in a dry case my gaughter gave me with gps and a simm card so........
Let’s burn some fossil fuel !!!
Otherwise let the boys have some fun.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

EOT.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

eightwt,

I don't tend to mind kayakers, unless it's a mentally deficient kayaker, they are just like mentally deficient boaters. There are the few that have no clue what they are doing and it clouds the perception of the 95% who know what's going on.

When a kayaker is in the middle of the channel and gets mad when a boat passes them at speed, now that's the ones I wouldn't mind seeing waked. A kayaker needs to know where he is at and where he is going just like any other boat. But to see one waked for the sake of it? No thanks.

I know the joke was all in fun and SomaliPirate was joking too.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Chris Morejohn said:


> I will weigh in here very carefully using a postal scale for my thoughts. I have learned that social media can be a great place to get your ideas out into the public and it can be brutal if using the wrong wording. I will weigh each word carefully.
> Racing boats most likely started with sailing fishermen trying to beat the others back to shore first to sell their catch. Then rich sailing yachtsmen started boasting about their yacht at the club and another said his was faster and so started yacht racing.
> When engines came along it was the same thing.
> This is not a flats skiff race. It’s a race at present between very similar skiff hulls. There is nothing in the race that pertains to flats fishing. No having to pole 10 miles, catch a fish etc.
> ...


Chris,

I've lost the chronology of who did what, but unless I'm mistaken was not the innovation of recessed pockets for trim tabs yours?

Just wondering how they appear on someone else's patent.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Blue Zone said:


> Chris,
> 
> I've lost the chronology of who did what, but unless I'm mistaken was not the innovation of recessed pockets for trim tabs yours?
> 
> Just wondering how they appear on someone else's patent.


Not my idea ever. They have their place but to me not in a flats skiff that’s sole purpose is the quiet pursuit of stalking fish under push pole.
Today most company’s file hull protection papers which are a ways to try and stop people from making a mold-splash off your existing hull design.
I am all for modifying and improving on existing designs if your result looks different than the design you are basing your new ideas on. That is so the buying public won’t get confused and buy the cheaper model.
The problem arises when the “New” one of a kind skiff being touted is really just new ideas added to old ideas.
I started my career by redoing a Mako 17’ skiff and then someone else liked the 7 skiffs I built and modified their next vision and called it the SILVER KING.
To my knowledge they nore I ever claimed to have created a totally new design.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Mike okslong said:


> https://www.change.org/p/federal-bu...et-george-sawley-kicked-off-of-microskiff-com


Weak. Come on if you're going to post something like this don't make a new screen name.


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

I took a serious look at the Chitum before I bought my HPXV. If you think these antics haven't cost you sales, it did in my case, as I’m sure it has in others. These childish rants are just that, childish. I would love to know exactly how many sales you’ve lost due to your immature ways.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Godzuki86 said:


> eightwt,
> 
> I don't tend to mind kayakers, unless it's a mentally deficient kayaker, they are just like mentally deficient boaters. There are the few that have no clue what they are doing and it clouds the perception of the 95% who know what's going on.
> 
> ...


Fyi you drowned the kayaker with your wake you go to jail fir at least manslaughter.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

FYI, I did not drown a kayaker.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Godzuki86 said:


> FYI, I did not drown a kayaker.


I do also not enjoy kayakers who aren't responsible but had to rescue two of them a few years ago as they were swamped by a boat and only know this because fwc showed up.


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

George Sawley said:


> Hells Bay, Yellow Fin Panga and Chittum Skiffs so far. Heard from Fearless Marine and they said they are in too. Like I said, its about raising money for the environment.


If you think CCA does anything meaningful for the state of Florida and its fisheries, you really are as dumb as I thought.


----------



## Ruddy Duck LA (Jun 23, 2017)

reallyshallow said:


> I took a serious look at the Chitum before I bought my HPXV. If you think these antics haven't cost you sales, it did in my case, as I’m sure it has in others. These childish rants are just that, childish. I would love to know exactly how many sales you’ve lost due to your immature ways.


Its funny how skiff manufacturers have assumed the personalities/identities of their representatives and boat owners to a large degree. Of course this is my perception. Name any major builder and specific connotations will come to mind. "Salt of the earth", "douche", "snob", "dick head", and so on.... These connotations are primarily formed by behavior on social media by the companies' representatives. Some good. Some not so good.

I have actually eliminated manufacturers from consideration when shopping based on this knowing full well they may have a product perfectly suited for me. I have also gone the opposite direction trying to rationalize a square peg for a round hole based on respect for a builder that may not be producing the right product for me. 

I should probably be more rational than emotional when shopping, but there are too many nice folks making great skiffs to feel compelled to hand over hard earned cash to someone I don't like.

I've made good choices and bad. Such is life.


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

Barbs_deep said:


> If you think CCA does anything meaningful for the state of Florida and its fisheries, you really are as dumb as I thought.


Well there you go thinking again because we are working out a plan to donate to an organization tied to Now or NeverGlades. Im pretty sure you never heard from me that we were interested in the CCA.

We had a very productive meeting this past Friday. The following is what was reviewed for the upcoming Challenge in 2018.

In attendance at the meeting was the following manufacturers.

Yellowfin
Hells Bay
Chittum Skiffs
Panga Marine

The invitation is still out there for any Florida based boat builders that would like to participate in the event. Collectively we have all agreed on the following statement.

"You build it, You show up and put your butt in the seat and compete."

Florida Skiff Challenge
2018

Mission Statement: The Challenge is designed to bring awareness to our home state of Florida. By competing in the Challenge we collectively as Florida based manufacturers have the opportunity to raise funds that can be used for allocation towards efforts to help support our industry and the wellness of the recreational angler.

Code of Ethics : Each Team member is expected to conduct him / herself with the upmost of professional courtesy towards other Team members and Teams. The Florida Skiff Challenge has the right to refuse any Builder or Team from participating in the event due to un-sportsman like conduct or what may be deemed as unprofessional conduct or behavior.

Team Members: Each Team will consist of 4 members. Two of the members will be in the “Chase Vehicle” providing support and assistance for fueling and aid in any repairs. Two members will be navigating in the Skiff. Teams cannot consist of more than 4 members. The two individuals that are designated for the “Chase vehicle” have to remain in the vehicle and are not permitted to rotate with the two team members in the skiff.

The Challenge / Rules:

1. All Teams will launch at first light on the morning of March 29, 2018. Once all teams are in the water, the start of the Challenge will be signaled and will begin.

2. Team members in the Skiffs are required to wear PFD’s of some sort during the entire event.

3. Once the skiff enters the water it cannot be removed. If any repairs are needed to be made to the skiff they must be done in water, at a dock, or on a bar, etc.. But if the skiff is loaded on a trailer for any reason and removed from the water the team is disqualified.

4. Each Team must have the following items on board the skiff.
a. VHF Radio
b. Epirb
c. GPS Tracking Device (will be named later)

5. Teams GPS Tracker will need to be registered on the FSC site the three days prior to the start. Teams will need to have the GPS Tracker on the skiff and functional as they make their way to the launch location. This allows the admin. team to see all participants and verify or identify any issues prior to the event as they make the trip North.
a. Each team is responsible for ensuring their GPS Tracker is working properly during the entire Challenge.

6. Teams may use any navigational aid they find necessary to use for the Challenge.

7. All Skiffs must be of 18’ or smaller. LOA’s greater than 18’ will not be allowed.

8. Fuel tank capacity is limited to a 22 gallon tank.
a. This must be verified by a manufactures data stamp or label on the tank.

9. All Skiffs are limited to a 70hp or smaller. Teams can run any engine in this class.

10. Teams must work with Chase vehicle to find an appropriate fueling location for their vessel.

11. All teams must navigate all waters responsibly, obeying all designated restrictions with in that area.

12. Teams will be required to navigate waters from the starting point of the race, to the Southern most point of Key West, then North to Cumberland, Georgia. The final destination being Cabin Bluff.
a. One Media stop will be named prior to the Challenge. All teams will be required to make a stop at this location. No work or re-fueling can be done during the Media break. Once the designated time has passed the teams can either re-fuel, make repairs or continue the Challenge.

13. Once the Team has reached the Southern Most Point of Key West, they are required to document their arrival with a picture of one of the crew members in front of the monument (waterside).

Launching Area : Located at Gulf Breeze, Florida. There are two hotels located at the site.

• Hampton Inn - 61 Gulf Breeze Parkway, Gulf Breeze, Florida, 32561, USA TEL: +1-850-203-1333 FAX: +1-850-203-1334
• Quality Inn - 51 Gulf Breeze Parkway, Gulf Breeze, FL, 32561, US
Phone: (850) 932-2214 Fax: (850) 932-9773

Sponsorship: We would like to make it a goal for each Team to have a per mile sponsorship of at least $10.00 per mile. The Sponsors will have the opportunity to pledge their amount via a web site created to track each teams contribution. 100% of all funds collected will benefit ______________

Entry / Production Cost : Bonnier / SFTV will be doing all interviews and will be in charge of collecting all team data at the end of the Challenge. Each Team will have a $5,000.00 entry fee for the event to help pay for this cost. Our goal through entry fee’s and outside sponsorship is to have the funds to allow SFTV to produce a web based TV Show of the event.


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

Chris Morejohn said:


> I will weigh in here very carefully using a postal scale for my thoughts. I have learned that social media can be a great place to get your ideas out into the public and it can be brutal if using the wrong wording. I will weigh each word carefully.
> Racing boats most likely started with sailing fishermen trying to beat the others back to shore first to sell their catch. Then rich sailing yachtsmen started boasting about their yacht at the club and another said his was faster and so started yacht racing.
> When engines came along it was the same thing.
> This is not a flats skiff race. It’s a race at present between very similar skiff hulls. There is nothing in the race that pertains to flats fishing. No having to pole 10 miles, catch a fish etc.
> ...


Hi Chris,
We filed a patent and posted on our hulls and website that it was Patent Pending before the review was completed and we were given a Patent. It takes some time for it to be processed and they obviously take into consideration the difference in our designed or we would not have received the patent. As its of public record you can easily look it up if before you are designing a skiff to make sure you are not infringing on someone else design.
And yes you are right we did measure up Hells Bays and Mavericks as well as tested them side by side for a weekend and we came to the conclusion the Maverick performed better running yet lacked a good spray rail as did the HB so we messed the two and then fined turned our prototype until we had the best boat we could have. This has been stated by me many times in forums and in person as I explain our design process to potential clients. I find it hard to believe anyone would ever build a non running plug and build a mold and a before ever running it but that my opinion.
After all your measuring and drafting of our hull and others to design a better boat as I believe you stated I can't believe you and your team would not want to bring it to a friendly competition to prove its the next generation ultimate big water poling skiff as I thought I read thats what you guys where shooting for. You guys have until the end of March to gear up for it.

Hope to see you there.


----------



## transomransom (Sep 13, 2017)

^^Is this guy serious?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

transomransom said:


> ^^Is this guy serious?


This whole thread is a joke.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Barbs_deep said:


> If you think CCA does anything meaningful for the state of Florida and its fisheries, you really are as dumb as I thought.


Where in New York did you move from, Barbs? And have you been fishing for more than a couple years?


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Lets start taking bets that George doesn't finish the race.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

C'mon man ... Should not there be some poling course work and fishing "must catch fish to proceed" challenges? No poling and no fishing, meh.. way less instructive fun. And must have live streams. With bits.. and if you want to maximize the generated contents commercial value a pairing of Smackdaddy and George as team mates- ha ... epic!
C'mon man... Make it a reel skiff competition. George "big bantz" Sawley knows what I am saying. What a hoot!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

honestly this thread should be closed. I don't like the way he comes across either but I don't know him and neither do most or maybe even any of the bashers. outa here.


----------



## transomransom (Sep 13, 2017)

I agree. At first I thought that he was intentionally playing a character. Now this just feels mean spirited.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

reallyshallow said:


> I took a serious look at the Chitum before I bought my HPXV. If you think these antics haven't cost you sales, it did in my case, as I’m sure it has in others. These childish rants are just that, childish. I would love to know exactly how many sales you’ve lost due to your immature ways.


Your HPXV is pretty!


----------



## George Sawley (Nov 7, 2015)

EdK13 said:


> C'mon man ... Should not there be some poling course work and fishing "must catch fish to proceed" challenges? No poling and no fishing, meh.. way less instructive fun. And must have live streams. With bits.. and if you want to maximize the generated contents commercial value a pairing of Smackdaddy and George as team mates- ha ... epic!
> C'mon man... Make it a reel skiff competition. George "big bantz" Sawley knows what I am saying. What a hoot!


Im not the one making the rules, we are just competitors. Hoping that more builders get involved. If they come to the table and all agree to a poling event in the middle we are all for it.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I got it! Find a flat around key west and pole 360s until one member throws up! Once we have vomit the team can proceed!


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Funniest thread ever. Even Some Boy George Fans... priceless.


----------



## Tankhead (Aug 28, 2015)

This thread makes me wonder why I waste my time on this website.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

So much useless drama. Honest I wish I could participate. It’s not a small feet.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

transomransom said:


> ^^Is this guy serious?


Yes he is. 

First taking on Chris then coming up with some serious convolution to figure out yet another way to trash HB.


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)




----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Blue Zone said:


> Yes he is.
> 
> First taking on Chris then coming up with some serious convolution to figure out yet another way to trash HB.


Gammas and Betas. Their collective non competitive comedic value more than makes up for their short comings.. in many ways. Chris can handle "it"..

For my part I am watching. Again. Just because its voluntary good clean fun with old NASCAR style bantz compliments of the new dude. Still amused people are so serious about this "skiff challenge". Its a novelty. Voluntary, etc. Maybe something good comes out of it. Maybe not.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

With this weather we've been having, my money will be on the Panga! 

Btw, I liked really Kevin's position on this thread!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

My reactions...

George...



















The bantering between George and everyone else....









Kevin's reaction....










Chris.....










Everyone else's comments....


----------



## lsunoe (Dec 5, 2016)

Someone couldn't sleep last night..


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Prepping for some night fishing. Tides and lunar tables are great, other than IT"S A FREAKIN FULL MOON.... Lol 

Hey, in my other life, I was a snook!


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

More things change, more they stay the same. Occurred me that this new social media is just a modern version of the old party line telephones.


----------



## Chris Morejohn (May 12, 2014)

Sorry guys....my 2 latest totally original designs the Lithium skiff and the Piranha Boatworks deep vee as yet unnamed design that are in the plug testing phase by their respective builders are already losers. You see they measure on the hull length at 17’11” each but on overhang they are 18’4”, so are Too big for the micro skiff class of racing skiffs.
This means that if there was a new category or class of modern up to date new designs then they could pole around with the new Ancona skiff, the Beavertails new designs, the new Explorer skiff, I imagine there are East Capes and many others too that would fit into this new emerging group of longer leaner skiffs skiffs.

I did notice reading the rules though about this flats skiff challenge.

Did not say if you were required to have a fixed poling tower on the stern.
Nothing about carrying a push pole, 6 fishing rods, a cooler, about observers looking into hatches at check points to see what’s up inside.
Judges looking over the craft at the end to look for cracks, rod condition and so on.
Looks to me it’s just a race.

Have fun guys. George you are already a winner!

It was nice of George to say that he did infact use the Mavericks hull as inspiration for his version of that hull. I can understand all what went on except the lowering of the vee pad forward. Other than making the hull dimensions there quite different it would be inlightening to understand the design idea behind it.
I described in my blog way back in how I was asked to design a new skiff to compete with the new HPX. This design I did as I was leaving Hells Bay to go off sailing. It’s the Marquesa. 
It’s pretty fun to see the two versions, George’s and mine after looking at the HPX.

Thanks guys for all the funny posts, you have made my week.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Chris Morejohn said:


> Sorry guys....my 2 latest totally original designs the Lithium skiff and the Piranha Boatworks deep vee as yet unnamed design that are in the plug testing phase by their respective builders are already losers. You see they measure on the hull length at 17’11” each but on overhang they are 18’4”, so are Too big for the micro skiff class of racing skiffs.
> This means that if there was a new category or class of modern up to date new designs then they could pole around with the new Ancona skiff, the Beavertails new designs, the new Explorer skiff, I imagine there are East Capes and many others too that would fit into this new emerging group of longer leaner skiffs skiffs.
> 
> I did notice reading the rules though about this flats skiff challenge.
> ...


I think u mis spelled wiener!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

eightwt said:


> More things change, more they stay the same. Occurred me that this new social media is just a modern version of the old party line telephones.


You mean, ph lines like "800-GET LAID?" Neva done dem!


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Backwater said:


> You mean, ph lines like "800-GET LAID?" Neva done dem! [/Q
> 
> 1 800 Get Poon


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

George Sawley said:


> Well there you go thinking again because we are working out a plan to donate to an organization tied to Now or NeverGlades. Im pretty sure you never heard from me that we were interested in the CCA.


http://www.floridaskiffchallenge.com/the-challenge/


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

George Sawley said:


> Entry fees are only $5000





George Sawley said:


> Last year as I understand almost $10,000 was raised.


Who stole the rest or was there only 2 teams racing? Every time I do a charity event WE volunteer our time and services - we do not charge for them. If you paid someone with the rest of the entry fees then you have changed the demeanor to an advertisement.



George Sawley said:


> How about the Volvo races


Aren't these sailboats? How about doing something that doesn't pollute the very water you are preaching about?



makin moves said:


> Lets start taking bets that George doesn't finish the race.


I take bets that George is not in a boat nor will he be in the chase car.



Blue Zone said:


> First taking on Chris then coming up with some serious convolution to figure out yet another way to trash HB.


Chris is a designer not a builder, does not walk on water, is a big boy and can handle George.

Three teams have already signed up for this year’s Challenge. Heath Daughtry Chase Daniel from Yellowfin Yachts in Sarasota will return to the Challenge this year in a 17-foot Yellowfin skiff. Todd Fuller and Chris Peterson from Hell’s Bay Boatworks in Titusville, Florida will also be on the water along with Tom Biller from the Sarasota-based Panga Marine.

Wait a minute - Why is George's name not on here?

Chris - has anyone from the Goujon clan participated in the Everglades Challenge since Meade's passing? I think you should carry on the legacy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> Three teams have already signed up for this year’s Challenge. Heath Daughtry Chase Daniel from Yellowfin Yachts in Sarasota will return to the Challenge this year in a 17-foot Yellowfin skiff. Todd Fuller and Chris Peterson from Hell’s Bay Boatworks in Titusville, Florida will also be on the water along with Tom Biller from the Sarasota-based Panga Marine.
> 
> Wait a minute - Why is George's name not on here?
> 
> Chris - has anyone from the Goujon clan participated in the Everglades Challenge since Meade's passing? I think you should carry on the legacy.


Just a heads up... That's an old write-up from 2016. Fuller doesn't work for HB anymore.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

DuckNut said:


> Chris is a designer not a builder, does not walk on water, is a big boy and can handle George.


Another heads up: Chris is in fact both a builder _and_ a designer.


----------



## Same Anderson (Mar 28, 2018)

@FlyCoast I work for Skiff Life and I can 100% tell you that you are 100% wrong with your bashing. Our team has worked very hard to grow our audience organically on ALL social media platforms. You can't fake reach with today's algorithms, and reaching people is what we do.

In fact, Skiff Life's social interaction and reach exceeds brands twice it's size. HUK for example (see screenshot) dwarfs our brand with >185k followers and consistently produces less "likes" if that was even a valid way to measure (it's not) by today's standards. We do this daily and I can provide dozens of examples where our brand outperforms others not only in "LIKES" but INTERACTION. Likes are a poor way to measure success, it's the reach of customers sharing and commenting that really counts and there we also outperform others. We do this not only on FB & Insta but ALL the social media platforms...take a cruise by Twitter or Pinterest or Reddit and while it may not be your choice of platform, we are there generating interest about inshore fishing and skinny boats on a level that exceed brands 2 and 3 times our size.

We've also just surpassed our 50th store carrying the Skiff Life brand so not only do we enjoy the benefit of the largest inshore fishing audience on Social Media, but we also have a retail presence that rivals much larger companies. You can't "fake" 50 stores ACTIVELY selling our merchandise.

What brand have you grown from absolutely nothing but an old email list of a few hundred tide fishermen? 

Like us or not, we are the only brand actively developing content about skinny water fishing & promoting skiffs for builders @George Sawley and @Chris Morejohn among many others instead of just "pushing" merchandise on people or selling useless, crappy advertisements.

Thankfully, despite your personal opinion and 100% incorrect assessment of our business, we are reaching more and more people everyday and will continue to do so as we have successfully for many, many years now.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I wish you weren't. Too many newbs on the water already...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Yawn


----------



## hcft (Dec 10, 2015)

I JUST READ ALL 8 PAGES WHAT'S WRONG WITH ME!!!!!! 

Conclusion, If you like a Chittum buy one.
If you like something else buy it instead.


----------



## Pourbaix22 (Jul 22, 2017)

What happened to chittum?They came in 3rd it looks like? Too light to handle the chop? or just got out experienced? Very pretty looking boats but I've wondered if weight may have a critical balance when it comes to a nice ride and hauling ass for a few days straight.


----------



## mangoman (Dec 1, 2011)

Pourbaix22 said:


> What happened to chittum?They came in 3rd it looks like? Too light to handle the chop? or just got out experienced? Very pretty looking boats but I've wondered if weight may have a critical balance when it comes to a nice ride and hauling ass for a few days straight.


try some bluewater sailing and it will come to you


----------



## El_Muchaco_Pescado (Oct 16, 2018)

I just like the rule that states follow all posted rules when I watch Hells Bay (and everyone else) come flying through the no wake zones as well as mantee zone 25mph areas I shake my head...stand on helping the planet while you and your giant bay boats burn through an entire slow speed zone like a bunch of jack asses. Entry fee probably goes to someone to look the other way and not write a giant ass ticket.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

El_Muchaco_Pescado said:


> I just like the rule that states follow all posted rules when I watch Hells Bay (and everyone else) come flying through the no wake zones as well as mantee zone 25mph areas I shake my head...stand on helping the planet while you and your giant bay boats burn through an entire slow speed zone like a bunch of jack asses. Entry fee probably goes to someone to look the other way and not write a giant ass ticket.


They were trying to strike and kill a manatee, so it could no longer pollute our air with methane, a known greenhouse gas. Manatee populations in the last 15 years show a positive correlation with global oceanic temperatures. They're just trying to do their part for the environment and remove a vile polluter.


----------



## El_Muchaco_Pescado (Oct 16, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> They were trying to strike and kill a manatee, so it could no longer pollute our air with methane, a known greenhouse gas. Manatee populations in the last 15 years show a positive correlation with global oceanic temperatures. They're just trying to do their part for the environment and remove a vile polluter.


My distaste for manatees is quite high, I wish there was an season for them and we could thin the herd a little bit personally, I just laugh at the rules that were clearly not followed.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

SomaliPirate said:


> They were trying to strike and kill a manatee, so it could no longer pollute our air with methane, a known greenhouse gas. Manatee populations in the last 15 years show a positive correlation with global oceanic temperatures. They're just trying to do their part for the environment and remove a vile polluter.


Don't forget they eat all the grasses that deplete the oxygen provide a waste land of sand and muck that don't support life.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

csnaspuck said:


> Don't forget they eat all the grasses that deplete the oxygen provide a waste land of sand and muck that don't support life.


Save a flat, smash a manatee.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I had a buddy, who's girlfriend worked at Mote Marine that got super salty with me when I made a joke that "a manatee isn't an adult manatee until it has it's first prop scar, I'm just doing my part to make manatees great." I haven't seen that couple in a few years, not sure why.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

El_Muchaco_Pescado said:


> I just like the rule that states follow all posted rules when I watch Hells Bay (and everyone else) come flying through the no wake zones as well as mantee zone 25mph areas I shake my head...stand on helping the planet while you and your giant bay boats burn through an entire slow speed zone like a bunch of jack asses. Entry fee probably goes to someone to look the other way and not write a giant ass ticket.


How big is that shovel you use to dig up all these old ass threads? 
I’m glad there are no manatees down here, they wouldn’t last long with all the asshats that have enough money for nice boats but not enough sense to know how to run them or even care to learn.


----------

